# I’m Going Ping…I think



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’ve pushed the restart button on golf, as many of you may have seen on my post about it. Even before stepping on the course again, I have had this itch to buy a better used set of clubs. I was on the verge of buying a set of Cleveland CG1 Black Pearl blades for what I considered a steal. I felt uneasy about buying a club that was obviously above my skill level, but had convinced myself that I would work myself into a better ball striker trying to master them. I was to meet tomorrow to buy them. Then, out of the blue, a full set of Ping Eye 2 Black Dots came up for sale. I know they are an old design, but something about them just feels right (on the inside, I haven't actually hit them). I think by tomorrow, I will be a proud Ping owner.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I think this is the right move. I switched to Ping 3 years ago and never wanted to give my Ping clubs back. I started with the Rapture series and I am now playing with the Anser series which I just love.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Good choice RF. The Eye 2's are a great set of irons and will serve you well. Good luck, and keep swinging:thumbsup:


----------



## Kabilos (Sep 6, 2011)

Rothenfield said:


> I think by tomorrow, I will be a proud Ping owner.


Welcome to the Dark Side. We have Cookies!


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m a proud new owner of an old, but apparently beloved, set of irons. I can’t think of a better illegal set to take to the course for my first time in 20 odd years. Kinda fits my personality. Ping Eye 2’s it is. These are my irons. 

I took three 5 irons with me to work today, and went by the driving range on the way home. A Titleist 990 & 962, and the Eye 2. I would say, with my limited experience, that the Eye 2 is somewhere in between the 2 Titleist’s. It has the balanced light feel of the 990 which seems to be a cavity muscle-back that hits like a blade and very hard for me to hit nicely, but when I do, I keep wanting to; and the 962, which I hit well with its larger cavity perimeter weighting. But it’s so heavy, when you launch it; you get what you started with. I like taking different types of irons to the range and hitting them in rotation. I always end up hitting the one I like the most in the end. The Eye 2 won hands down.

They have the original Ping Man grips that need replacing. I wish I could find some new-old-stock replacements, but I doubt they make them anymore. I’d like to get some grips for them that reflect their vintage status. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good replacement grip?

Today, I’m a proud Ping owner.(Pumping fist right ..now!) As Humphrey Bogart says in Casablanca, “I think this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship”.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

thats a good thing.
i got a set of Ping G10s and i love them...i got to get some more game time in so i can get to hitting them better but i do hit them pretty well most of the time 
congrats on the new to you Irons


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

*Eye2's*

Welcome Rothenfield to the Eye 2 club! I always love reading a thread with Ping in the title! So what did you get and when are the pics going up? If you put up a good pic of the backs I can tell you roughly when they were made and how "illegal" they are. That really doesnt apply to most people unless you are gonna compete at high level. For the average Joe playing the weekends with his buds, they are good forever! 

I see you got Black dots, are they steel or BeCu? Did ya get all the irons and wedges? 1 - L, 3 - S, 4 - W? Just curious what you got. I love my Eye2's. I have 3 sets! Black & Blue dot BeCu's 3 - S. Steel Red dots 3 -9. Some of my buds bust me calling them ancient metals and I love it. Tell them my oldies will beat your $1000 set whenever they want to play! 

I like the look, the feel, they way they hit the ball. If you are comfy with your sticks, you will hit them well. I tried all the sets last year with the intent of getting new ones up to a $1000. Ended up on the Eye2 path somehow, through the force of the emperor I suspect, and now I have multiples and play one set every weekend!

As for grips, 2 sets have Golf Pride Tour wraps and I really like them. Both were relatively new and I like the look and feel. They look like the old leather wound grips. The Reds have the original Ping grips and need to be replaced but I havent done it yet. Looking to get a W & S to finish off the set before re-gripping.

Well enjoy your NEW sticks. I have enjoyed mine this season and look forward to many more with them.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I have 2-9 and SW. They are not the BeCu, but they are the notorious “U” groove that shredded the balata off balls mostly according to the Ping site, except for the sand wedge and the 4i which are the “radiused” U when the edges were beveled off to conform with the regulations. The grips are the cool original Ping Man, but they are slick and cracking. I ordered a new set of grips which will arrive this Friday. Once they have been installed, be damned certain that I will be posting a pic.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Here they are newly regripped. I was wrong; the set is a mix between the non-conforming “square” grooved and the “radiused” grooved that came out in response to the complaints that the “square” grooves damaged the covering of the ball.
3,5,6,8, & 9 – “Square” groove.
2,4,7, & SW – “Radiused” groove.
I found a matching PW that should arrive soon to round-out the set.








I really, really like everything about these irons and hope my game-play will do them justice.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Nice looking set. Seem to be well taken care of, thats always nice. Do any of the Sn's match? Its an odd bunch of SGs & RGs. Wonder why they opted for that combo? Maybe just pieced together a set?

Hope you enjoy them. They are fun to play and you can have some fun with them when you get your swing down and your game going.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Stretch said:


> Nice looking set. Seem to be well taken care of, thats always nice. Do any of the Sn's match? Its an odd bunch of SGs & RGs. Wonder why they opted for that combo? Maybe just pieced together a set?
> 
> Hope you enjoy them. They are fun to play and you can have some fun with them when you get your swing down and your game going.


Thanks Stretch! I have been enjoying them. I bought new grips for them as they had the originals on them and they were hard and slick. It's curious, but only one of the irons has a SN. I've read that stolen clubs would have the #'s ground off, but it seems like that would leave a noticeable mark, and I see none. I don't know why the owner would have mixed the set like that, but he seemed liked a nice guy and an avid golfer. His current set are Titleist AP1's. Geez, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a “just-for-the-heck-of-it” photo. I’m starting to understand how golfers can get so emotionally attached to their beloved clubs. I’m starting to piece together a rather dated set that I’m becoming quite fond of.


----------

